# Amazon TV fire stick with Kodi.



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Any experience or information on these sticks ??.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 7, 2016)

if you have good internet connection, you wont go wrong, I'd recommend one


----------



## Val (Jan 7, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Any experience or information on these sticks ??.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have one or have someone getting you one?


----------



## Grogger (Jan 7, 2016)

Got an android box with Kodi. Fully recommend it.


----------



## D4RK1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah great bit of kit. DIY. So simple to do.


----------



## xcore (Jan 7, 2016)

Good value at 30 quid and half hour setting it up, I had one for ages until I broke the remote


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Val said:



			Do you have one or have someone getting you one?
		
Click to expand...

PM sent .


----------



## AMcC (Jan 8, 2016)

It's easy to set up yourself, loads of You tube videos showing you what to do.
The only grip I have heard about them is that you can hassle about a bit to get the best feed and what add ons are working, what ones are down etc. Although there are some online Forums which seem to keep you updated.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2016)

Got one, use it all the time, wouldn't be without it know.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 8, 2016)

I have an andriod box but a few friends have a stick which is far easier to use and, if you get one via e bay that is fully updated and automatically updates, ongoing maintenance is hassle free.

As above, highly recommended, yes, the sky sports, and some other live sports streams, are not as good as HD subscription broadcasts, but watchable with a good internet connection, and access to movies, even the latest ones, is excellent (and Mostly HD quality). If you are a football fan you can stream almost every top game, including all the 3pm Saturday ko' seven though they are not being broadcast on tv.

Best endorsement I can give is I have a box but am thinking about getting a fire stick for another room (and as it's easier to unplug and move compared to the android box). Will pay for itself in months if you downgrade sky or virgin subscriptions.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2016)

xcore said:



			Good value at 30 quid and half hour setting it up, I had one for ages until I broke the remote
		
Click to expand...

You can get apps to control both the fire stick and kodi, as long as the remote being broken doesn't stop the stick working.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 8, 2016)

What's the legality of these things?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			What's the legality of these things?
		
Click to expand...

Amazon sell them


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2016)

The wife's got one, she got it to watch some historical drama, about a hairy highlander. we don't have a great download speed but it appears to work fine as far as i know.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 8, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			The wife's got one, she got it to watch some historical drama, about a hairy highlander. we don't have a great download speed but it appears to work fine as far as i know.
		
Click to expand...

Normally you that gets the stick :smirk:


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 8, 2016)

would recommend the fire tv box over the fire tv stick. much better spec and ethernet connection = better performance.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 8, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			What's the legality of these things?
		
Click to expand...

I have read, somewhere, that there is / was an EU ruling that streaming the content was legal, but if you download / record it then that is different. I wouldn't fancy being the person who is uploading it all though


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyone have a box and a stick in terms of how they compare?

I've a box in one room but thinking of getting a stick for the other room if performance is similar etc rather than another box.

This one would be mainly for movies/programmes rather than live sport probably in terms of performance


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 8, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Anyone have a box and a stick in terms of how they compare?

I've a box in one room but thinking of getting a stick for the other room if performance is similar etc rather than another box.

This one would be mainly for movies/programmes rather than live sport probably in terms of performance
		
Click to expand...

I've had both, but sold my stick as the box performs better imo.

box has twice as much cpu and memory, and has ethernet as well as wifi. If your wifi is not the greatest, then this makes a big difference. The box also has a usb connection, this never used to work, but I believe a recent software update has enabled it, so you can attach a memory stick or hard drive.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 8, 2016)

btw - kodi users should have a look at kodiflix which has just come out. Same look and feel as Netflix, very nice build. I installed it last night and am very impressed by it.

http://kodicommunity.com/kodiflix-build-a-whole-new-era-of-builds-on-kodi/


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidbox running OpenELEC is a decent bit of kit, I have the T8-S and no issues whatsoever. I do also run the Fire stick in the bedroom and the main issue is it can be more complicated if you need to include Addon's that require a zip file e.g. Sports Devil etc. 

I have been trialing Ruya which is very impressive although is a subscription service.


----------



## xcore (Jan 9, 2016)

Region3 said:



			You can get apps to control both the fire stick and kodi, as long as the remote being broken doesn't stop the stick working.
		
Click to expand...

 legend! Got the app for my iPhone and it works a treat.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2016)

Spoke to a fella yesterday who had a fire stick which had Kodi but was also linked to a sky account with all the channels. It wasn't his account so not quite sure how it works, cost him 80 notes mind but he's over the moon with it.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2016)

Can you get the Golf Channel on it, live?


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 10, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Can you get the Golf Channel on it, live?
		
Click to expand...

Sure can....in 1080p and 720p and it has been perfect so far, never dropped out or buffered. I use the blackboxostv build and the golf is in the Steaal2014 Section.

http://bestforkodi.com/watch-golf-hd-kodi/


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2016)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Sure can....in 1080p and 720p and it has been perfect so far, never dropped out or buffered. I use the blackboxostv build and the golf is in the Steaal2014 Section.

http://bestforkodi.com/watch-golf-hd-kodi/

Click to expand...

Brilliant. Thanks. I am off to get one.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2016)

Shed load of adverts on the golf channel mind, seem to be every 10 minutes. At least the music when they are on is cool.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Can you get the Golf Channel on it, live?
		
Click to expand...

Or here 

http://www.stream2watch.co/sports/golf/bmw-south-african-open-2016-live-stream-january-10

ps, keep clicking play, it will run


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2016)

Where do you buy them?


----------



## PIng (Jan 10, 2016)

I got mine from Tesco


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 10, 2016)

Good bit of kit if you have a good Internet speed would recommend them for sure


----------



## AMcC (Jan 10, 2016)

chellie said:



			Where do you buy them?
		
Click to expand...

Argos, Amazon etc. Many places were sold out just before Christmas


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 10, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Or here 

http://www.stream2watch.co/sports/golf/bmw-south-african-open-2016-live-stream-january-10

ps, keep clicking play, it will run
		
Click to expand...

Surely it's better almost instant in 1080p on a TV rather than having to keep clicking?

Just did a quick video to show it working.....

https://youtu.be/GVLg8KxBlHY


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Argos, Amazon etc. Many places were sold out just before Christmas
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Just been having a search around. So do I just buy the fire stick and then download Kodi to put on it or have I got it wrong.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 10, 2016)

chellie said:



			Cheers. Just been having a search around. So do I just buy the fire stick and then download Kodi to put on it or have I got it wrong.

Click to expand...

Buy it pre installed 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...estick+kodi.TRS0&_nkw=firestick+kodi&_sacat=0


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Buy it pre installed 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...estick+kodi.TRS0&_nkw=firestick+kodi&_sacat=0

Click to expand...


Thanks, just been looking.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 10, 2016)

chellie said:



			Cheers. Just been having a search around. So do I just buy the fire stick and then download Kodi to put on it or have I got it wrong.

Click to expand...

You can buy it preloaded but you can save yourself a few quid by buying the stick and then loading Kodi.  There are loads of you tube videos and web pages to help you.  Also it is worth installing the theblackboxostv.co.uk as a build that saves you loading all the addons yourself.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 11, 2016)

Or Wookie wizard.


----------



## chellie (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks both.


----------



## Waitforme (Jan 11, 2016)

Excuse my ignorance but what does Kodi do that the firesstick doesn't ?

I've got Amazon prime and I watch stuff on my IPad but was thinking on getting a gadget that plugs into my tv to allow me to watch it on a bigger screen.

And if I get a gadget that plugs into my TV should I get the Amazon one or would any one work the same ?

Im a bit of a philistine when it comes to stuff like this I'm afraid.


----------



## PIng (Jan 11, 2016)

Waitforme said:



			Excuse my ignorance but what does Kodi do that the firesstick doesn't ?

I've got Amazon prime and I watch stuff on my IPad but was thinking on getting a gadget that plugs into my tv to allow me to watch it on a bigger screen.

And if I get a gadget that plugs into my TV should I get the Amazon one or would any one work the same ?

Im a bit of a philistine when it comes to stuff like this I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

You can watch virtually any movie or TV show ever made free of charge, allegedly!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 12, 2016)

http://bestforkodi.com/so-you-have-a-new-android-tv-box-what-now/


----------



## davie24 (Jan 12, 2016)

Having had one for a few weeks, I am more than happy with it. Currently running the blackbox build on it with great success.


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 13, 2016)

Don't use a build it clogs it up - you only need a few add-ons and its easy to do - Phoenix for movies, tv shows and some sports - currently has the golf, all US sports and all premier league games. Premier League Pass is excellent for the football. UK Turks is a good back-up

Look at Gadget Junkie on youtube his step by step videos for the firestick are all you need


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 13, 2016)

Lambchops said:



			Don't use a build it clogs it up - you only need a few add-ons and its easy to do - Phoenix for movies, tv shows and some sports - currently has the golf, all US sports and all premier league games. Premier League Pass is excellent for the football. UK Turks is a good back-up

Look at Gadget Junkie on youtube his step by step videos for the firestick are all you need
		
Click to expand...

I'd definitely 2nd this! I used a build when I first got my box and it just bogs the whole thing down, endless updates for Addons that you're never going to use. Just find the Add ons that you're actually going to use and stick with that. It's easy to add to them as you go along.


----------



## chellie (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok, got one where do I find golf on it


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 16, 2016)

chellie said:



			Ok, got one where do I find golf on it

Click to expand...

Have you got sports devil add on ?


----------



## chellie (Jan 16, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Have you got sports devil add on ?
		
Click to expand...

Think so. Will have a look.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Have you got sports devil add on ?
		
Click to expand...

Never seems to work anymore that thing,  I've tendeds to use money sports and a few other recently. Saying that I installed Kodiflix last weekend and it's excellent, seems to have all the usual suspects installed but feels slicker than Wookie.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 17, 2016)

Time on my hands thanks to the weather, so decided to dust off the brain cells and see what was possible. 

Rather than just give money to Amazon, I bought a raspberry pi 2. Looks rather like the first hobbyist computers I saw 35 years ago... 

Had to download an operating system into an sd card to boot it up, but apart from that I don't think it was much harder to set up than any other box. As ever, the net is your friend, especially with the pi, which has a large and very cooperative user community.

Thanks to the tips in earlier posts I was able to get the phoenix add on and am currently watching near hd quality golf from jo burg (in a spirit of scientific discovery kind of way)...

There is some discussion online about amazon not being very happy about kobi being loaded to the fire boxes, but not sure there's much they can do about it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2016)

I've bid on a few this morning on the bay with the Sports, Films, TV shows etc loaded, not the "Beast" whatever that is, anyway, all have currently gone over Â£39.00, what's the price I should be looking at to pay?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 17, 2016)

Who would believe it...

Promoting theft on a golf forum...


----------



## Chrisb83 (Jan 17, 2016)

After reading this earlier in the week I paid 49.00 for one off eBay with beast on it well worth it not sure how easy it is to install yourself but for Â£14 I couldn't be bothered to read up about it and have any hassle


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm looking at getting one, I'm assuming the beast is the one with everything on? Is that the installation fee? 14 quid for it to turn up with everything already sorted so you just plug and play? And that's 14 quid on top of your 50 notes? Heard plenty about them and they certainly seem well worth the money


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 17, 2016)

seriously, just buy the firestick for Â£35 and do it yourself.  It will take you 10-15 minutes to load kodi and either a build or some add-ons, It will also give you a better idea of how the thing works and what to do when it goes wrong.


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm pretty good with computers/laptops. Bar taking them apart and stuff there's not much iv ever struggled to figure out. Is it really that easy as connecting the device and downloading the software onto the stick?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			I'm pretty good with computers/laptops. Bar taking them apart and stuff there's not much iv ever struggled to figure out. Is it really that easy as connecting the device and downloading the software onto the stick?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and even with the pre installed sticks the software will eventually need updating anyway. I've gone through 2 firmware and umpteen software updates in only one year on my android tv box.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Yes, and even with the pre installed sticks the software will eventually need updating anyway. I've gone through 2 firmware and umpteen software updates in only one year on my android tv box.
		
Click to expand...

Need to figure how to update mine...is this part simple enough?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Need to figure how to update mine...is this part simple enough?
		
Click to expand...

Android box or fire stick? Not a clue about the fire stick but I doubt it will be hard to do.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Android box or fire stick? Not a clue about the fire stick but I doubt it will be hard to do.
		
Click to expand...

Its the kmbc box thing that connects via hdmi.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2016)

There's a link in this thread somewhere with a guide to install kodiflix try that mate. Don't forget to clear kodi cache and data first, it's in setting/apps I think on the first screen on your xbmc box. I assume it doesn't load straight into kodi and you select it from the menu? Do a Google search for clearing data there's loads of info about.


----------



## xcore (Jan 17, 2016)

What's apps show golf?!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 17, 2016)

I've cancelled my Sky Sports subscription and have nicked one of the father in laws Sky Go log ins to watch the sport. Only still paying for Sky so the kids can watch the Disney channel. Anyone know if I can get that through a fire stick?


----------



## AMcC (Jan 17, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've cancelled my Sky Sports subscription and have nicked one of the father in laws Sky Go log ins to watch the sport. Only still paying for Sky so the kids can watch the Disney channel. Anyone know if I can get that through a fire stick?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but you need to load Kodi on to it and then some add ons to watch what you want. Loads of tutorials online to do both.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger and won a stick with Kodi all installed after 2-days of trying, cost me Â£55 but I'm happy with that as I watched a couple of YouTube vids about loading myself and didn't fancy it. 

Off to find myself an iPad now ðŸ‘


----------



## AMcC (Jan 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just pulled the trigger and won a stick with Kodi all installed after 2-days of trying, cost me Â£55 but I'm happy with that as I watched a couple of YouTube vids about loading myself and didn't fancy it. 

Off to find myself an iPad now ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

To watch Kodi on ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

AMcC said:



			To watch Kodi on ?
		
Click to expand...

No, for my Game Golf, SkyTrak and daily other use now I have an iPhone and moved away from Android, I'm a new Apple fanboy &#128526;


----------



## AMcC (Jan 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			No, for my Game Golf, SkyTrak and daily other use now I have an iPhone and moved away from Android, I'm a new Apple fanboy &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

Moved over to the dark side then


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2016)

You could have loaded Kodi onto an android tablet but there you go lol.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			You could have loaded Kodi onto an android tablet but there you go lol.
		
Click to expand...

Can you load Kodi on a Galaxy Tablet mate?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you load Kodi on a 3Galaxy Tablet mate?
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely. Mobdro is also a cracking app for watching sports on the go (download .apk from mobdro website it ain't in the app store).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Yes definitely. Mobdro is also a cracking app for watching sports on the go (download .apk from mobdro website it ain't in the app store).
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you load Kodi on a Galaxy Tablet mate?
		
Click to expand...

My pal has it loaded on his oldish kindle .


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2016)

Mine arrived today, all pre-loaded, single tap for Amazon and double tap for Kodi, all made for a very easy set-up, going to be doing some serious remote flicking later, HID will be moaning like a good 'un :rofl:

Can cancel my Â£31 a month NowTV Sky Sports package immediately, more money to spend on golf :thup: 

The NowTV will hopefully work and go upstairs with just the entertainment package on, god I need some entertainment up there  :smirk:


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 22, 2016)

anyone looking for decent Premier league links on Kodi download the Premier League Pass add-on, put any username in you like and away you go - all games live in 720HD - you will need to be using Smart DNS though


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2016)

Lambchops said:



			anyone looking for decent Premier league links on Kodi download the Premier League Pass add-on, put any username in you like and away you go - all games live in 720HD - you will need to be using Smart DNS though
		
Click to expand...

I've found that already downloaded, it's got s load of what looks like badges in a row! but what's Smart DNS?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Mine arrived today, all pre-loaded, single tap for Amazon and double tap for Kodi, all made for a very easy set-up, going to be doing some serious remote flicking later, HID will be moaning like a good 'un :rofl:

Can cancel my Â£31 a month NowTV Sky Sports package immediately, more money to spend on golf :thup: 

The NowTV will hopefully work and go upstairs with just the entertainment package on, god I need some entertainment up there  :smirk:

View attachment 18222


View attachment 18223

Click to expand...

How much did it cost please mate ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2016)

Midnight said:



			How much did it cost please mate ?
		
Click to expand...

I think I posted it earlier Guy, with postage I paid Â£55 I think, all downloaded with Kodi (the Beast) and a few other "adult" surprises ðŸ˜³

It was just a case of plug & play which suits my lack of geeky knowledge ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've found that already downloaded, it's got s load of what looks like badges in a row! but what's Smart DNS?
		
Click to expand...

It's masks your ip address so you can stream from the USA  (some apps require a us ip address to work).
Free ones do work but they reduce how fast you can stream stuff, paid versions are faster but defeats the object imo. 
I'd forget that stuff for now, the normal streams are good, just takes time to find which ones work best.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think I posted it earlier Guy, with postage I paid Â£55 I think, all downloaded with Kodi (the Beast) and a few other "adult" surprises ðŸ˜³

It was just a case of plug & play which suits my lack of geeky knowledge ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

Midnight said:



			How much did it cost please mate ?
		
Click to expand...

About Â£2000 in fines and loss of Internet when caught


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			About Â£2000 in fines and loss of Internet when caught  

Click to expand...

I was told no end of line user has ever been prosecuted, only the people broadcasting.

Do you have any links Phil.?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I was told no end of line user has ever been prosecuted, only the people broadcasting.

Do you have any links Phil.?
		
Click to expand...

They won't prosecute the end of the line user at the moment - more concentrating on the broadcasters. They will cut of people from the Internet which has happened. A lot of that was from Torrent users and file sharers in the past - the ISP's will be forced to block sites and feeds. ISP's will be faced with big fines soon if they don't do anything to stop the use of items on their service that allows people to get paid services for free.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They won't prosecute the end of the line user at the moment - more concentrating on the broadcasters. They will cut of people from the Internet which has happened. A lot of that was from Torrent users and file sharers in the past - the ISP's will be forced to block sites and feeds. ISP's will be faced with big fines soon if they don't do anything to stop the use of items on their service that allows people to get paid services for free.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil, that's the kind of information I was after when I started the thread.:thup:


----------



## peterlav (Jan 22, 2016)

Any negatives (apart from possible future prosecution!!!) at all with these? Have heard a few people talking about them.
I would be looking to buy pre loaded as am a technophobe. Is it possible to buy one with sports and movies only, as I will be keeping my Sky boxes for wife and son to watch their programmes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Any negatives (apart from possible future prosecution!!!) at all with these? Have heard a few people talking about them.
I would be looking to buy pre loaded as am a technophobe. Is it possible to buy one with sports and movies only, as I will be keeping my Sky boxes for wife and son to watch their programmes
		
Click to expand...

The fire stick gets hot and is liable to crash every now and then - sometimes the menu freezes when searching and it can also crash during updates.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Any negatives (apart from possible future prosecution!!!) at all with these? Have heard a few people talking about them.
I would be looking to buy pre loaded as am a technophobe. Is it possible to buy one with sports and movies only, as I will be keeping my Sky boxes for wife and son to watch their programmes
		
Click to expand...

Got the box mate, it's that good I got a second one for upstairs and now drastically reduced Sky to bare minimum.
Had no issues or problems, the only thing I'd say to anyone is, the better your wifi, the better the streaming, I've got BT Infinity and had no issues.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2016)

Agree on the wifi front, better and faster you have the better your stick will work


----------



## Odvan (Jan 22, 2016)

Petelav, hope ya well mate.

So much choice out there, it ain't goin away. Don't worry about being prosecuted, when has a scouser ever worried about that 

I've had a droid box for a while (probably really old now!) and what I would say is that I personally wouldn't cancel my sky sports cos of it. That said, for watchin 3pm kick offs, PPV boxing, golf channel (in HD) and a whole host of other stuff they're worth it. It will never replace my sky box though but I believe there are things out there that more or less do, using the sky dish as well (Internet still required).

BT block certain add ons, like ice film, but I downloaded a VPN so that masks that. Make sure you have navi x and Pheonix add-ons on as well.

Who ever mentioned the PLP streams before, the badges are all the same but if you keep one highlighted it will show you which game the badge represents, there's normally 3 streams for each game, normally in HD.

For the price you pay, they're an absolute bargain. A good internet connection helps. A poor one, and I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2016)

Enjoying the Fire Stick and the Amazon side of things, watched all the Bosch series which was great, I don't understand the Prime side of things, will I eventually have to pay for access to that to watch new programmes, films etc?

Struggling with the Kodi Beast thing, I've found the sport so that's no problem but every time I try to watch Blacklist or Blindspot it says Source not found, had this on quite a few things I want to watch!


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've found that already downloaded, it's got s load of what looks like badges in a row! but what's Smart DNS?
		
Click to expand...

If yours was already preloaded then you have the Phoenix or Operation Robocop links to PLP - I'm on about the proper add-on which needs smartdns (masks your IP address) as the contents should only be available in New Zealand

The PLP app gives you highlights, previews and weekly review programmes as well as guaranteed HD streams of games - the links on Robocop/Phoenix only show the games


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35434765


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Enjoying the Fire Stick and the Amazon side of things, watched all the Bosch series which was great, I don't understand the Prime side of things, will I eventually have to pay for access to that to watch new programmes, films etc?

Struggling with the Kodi Beast thing, I've found the sport so that's no problem but every time I try to watch Blacklist or Blindspot it says Source not found, had this on quite a few things I want to watch!
		
Click to expand...

Phoenix and Genesis are generally the only ones I use for films. I get the No Stream Available message when the addon doesn't have that film ie The Force Awakens on Genesis doesn't actually have a stream despite it showing up in a search.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Phoenix and Genesis are generally the only ones I use for films. I get the No Stream Available message when the addon doesn't have that film ie The Force Awakens on Genesis doesn't actually have a stream despite it showing up in a search.
		
Click to expand...

Try Rockcrusher for movies and TV programmes, quality is excellent


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 1, 2016)

http://bestforkodi.com/rip-genesis-what-does-the-future-hold/


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Try Rockcrusher for movies and TV programmes, quality is excellent
		
Click to expand...

Yeah seen that one, Phoenix is generally the biz but it sometimes fails on US TV shows.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah seen that one, Phoenix is generally the biz but it sometimes fails on US TV shows.
		
Click to expand...

Give it a try mate, movies are hd quality


----------



## Lambchops (Feb 2, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Phoenix and Genesis are generally the only ones I use for films. I get the No Stream Available message when the addon doesn't have that film ie The Force Awakens on Genesis doesn't actually have a stream despite it showing up in a search.
		
Click to expand...

Genesis is finished mate - he's not updating the add-on anymore


----------



## Odvan (Feb 2, 2016)

Icefilms.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 2, 2016)

Genesis is back (someone has cloned it and fixed it).


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Genesis is back (someone has cloned it and fixed it).
		
Click to expand...

Heard that, also noted the Black Box is gone/going, it's to be taken over by another developer under the guise of Paradox.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 2, 2016)

What's best for HD UK sports?

Is Sports Donkey worth paying for?


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 2, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			What's best for HD UK sports?

Is Sports Donkey worth paying for?
		
Click to expand...

via phoenix-woody-uk sports- ( select channel)

watching SS4 HD right now :thup:


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 2, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			What's best for HD UK sports?

Is Sports Donkey worth paying for?
		
Click to expand...

If you're looking at a paid subscription have a look at Ruya. I've been with them for 3 months and so far everything is very reliable, don't get kicked out of streams and the range of content is impressive.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 2, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			via phoenix-woody-uk sports- ( select channel)

watching SS4 HD right now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm going through this just now- can watch SS4, but not in HD.


----------



## Waitforme (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I took the plunge and bought a firebox , cancelled sky. Just hope I can download Kodi


----------



## Sweep (Feb 16, 2016)

I have to start by saying I really don't understand all this stuff. However I bought a preloaded Firestick off eBay and in spite of the seller being keen to help etc I have to say I am pretty disappointed. I have the fastest BT broadband available allegedly. I really bought it for the golf channel but the stuff on Kodi just freezes all the time in 720, 1080 or just normal non-HD. You can't seem to rely on anything being good enough to plan to watch on it, in case it doesn't work or freezes part way through, so it's only of use to flick through and see what's working at any given time and hope it keeps working to the end of the program. Regular channels like BBC etc seem OK but a smart TV will give you that. Kodi is just poor and if it was an official product would be deemed unfit for purpose. Unless mine is a bad example they are a waste of money in my view and I certainly wouldn't give up Sky for one.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 16, 2016)

Are you running wired or wifi ?

Whats your BB speed ?


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 16, 2016)

Kodi have issued a statement about these resellers and add on guys, and are going to start issuing takedown notices on people mis-selling products. Basically Kodi is an awesome piece of software and is very reliable. What you are seeing is many people trying to pass off their own crappy add on as being Kodi. It's not, they have simply added some links to enable streaming from Kodi, and somehow they expect Kodi to be the scapegoat for when things don't work. There is always someone wanting to make a fast buck from this, eg selling something that is free, that's why many of the Addons disappear as their links etc get 'stolen' and reused in systems that people are receiving money for! These pre installed systems are simply somebody clicking a few links and doing the initial download for you, and charging for the privilege. Your choice if you wanna pay for that, but losing Addons etc is because people are selling them and then not providing any support for it. Kodi do not give support for this and unless you know your way around them and can download/add yourself then your gonna struggle.


----------



## Sweep (Feb 17, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Are you running wired or wifi ?

Whats your BB speed ?
		
Click to expand...

I am running wifi which I know is not as good. Measured when not plugged in to the router (I know you are supposed to plug it in to test) I am getting a speed of 54.
If I use my laptop or tablet in the same room on wifi I can watch movies without buffering.


----------



## timd77 (Mar 19, 2016)

Resurrecting this old thread!

I bought a firestick this week and after a couple hours I'd managed to install kodi and then this sports devil add on. Watched the football Thursday night and was amazed at how easy it was.

I've been watching the golf the last couple of days (india and bay hill) but have found it to be a bit hit and miss. Not sure if I'm doing it right? I go into sports devil and then either search in the 'live sport' section, trying numerous 'links' and also go into the 'sports tv' section and click on various links to sky sports 4. Again, very hit and miss, most don't work at all, the odd one works for a bit, freezes and I have to start my search again.

Are there any more reliable add ons for sports that any of you use?


----------



## markyjee (Mar 20, 2016)

I mostly watch the golf on the golf channel using the Phoenix addon, I find the 720 feed plays best on the fire stick. 

UK Turks and Moneysports also seem pretty decent for sports channels.

youtube for how too videos.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah. It's very hit and miss. Don't have a firestick but have an android box and can also use kodi on my phone with a chromecast. Both seem to buffer and lose the link too much when watching live feeds. It works a dream for films and tv box sets. It's not my broadband connection that causes the link to go down as I have virgin 200mbps.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 20, 2016)

Should have said the golf channel at 720 seems best as the 1080 feed has too much 'background noise'.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 20, 2016)

Use valhalla through phoenix for the golf channel...  Better then trying to get sky sports4

Never drops out unless all the kids and the wife are all streaming something else simultaneously


----------



## MarkE (Mar 20, 2016)

I've been using Mobdro recently for sport, which seems much improved. Very stable with little buffering or drop outs. Also Phoenix and Torrent stream controller.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 20, 2016)

bought a sportsmania sub last month, Â£17 for 3 months. the quality and reliability of their streams is miles better than the free ones.


----------



## timd77 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks all. I've stuck Phoenix on there, so far so good! In fact, the quality of the picture is exactly the same as the standard tv. It was actually my missus who bought it for my birthday, regretting it big style!


----------



## Simbo (Mar 20, 2016)

So how fast a net connection does it require to make these things work??  I had an android box before but gave up with it Fter a week or something. None of the sources ever seemed to be available and the buffering on the ones I could get on was bad so I gave up
Iv just bought an Amazon firestick, just th Â£35 one, should I send it back and get a fully loaded one?


----------



## Odvan (Mar 20, 2016)

It's possible some sources aren't available because your ISP blocks them. I have BT and ICEFILMS won't work unless I switch the VPN on choosing the U.S. as my host country. I found a few other add-ons to be similar.


----------



## timd77 (Mar 20, 2016)

How do you choose a US vpn?


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd appreciate some advice too.....Virginmedia seems to now stop most add ons working, including Phoenix. I have an android box but was thinking about buying a fire stick for another room, though the last month or so's problems have put me off a bit.


----------



## MarkE (Mar 20, 2016)

Everything is working on mine, on virgin. Make sure all the addons are up to date.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 20, 2016)

timd77 said:



			How do you choose a US vpn?
		
Click to expand...




SteveJay said:



			I'd appreciate some advice too.....Virginmedia seems to now stop most add ons working, including Phoenix. I have an android box but was thinking about buying a fire stick for another room, though the last month or so's problems have put me off a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Im using an Andriod box, not fire stick.

Quite simply, download a VPN app through the App Store thing (can't remember what it's called but you'll find it) and it'll ask which country to set your connection as.

I was using Hotspot shield (paid) but haven't renewed as I seem to be getting everything I need from Genesis, Pheonix and Navi-X


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			bought a sportsmania sub last month, Â£17 for 3 months. the quality and reliability of their streams is miles better than the free ones.
		
Click to expand...

I've been very tempted by this


----------



## Simbo (Mar 23, 2016)

Right gents, Iv bought a fire stick, downloaded kodi, sitting here right now trying to watch the golf, I went through Phoenix to sky 4. It's only been on 15 mins and is already doing my nut in. The buffering is horrific and the picture quality is pretty bad aswell. 
Is 30meg broadband not fast enough for these things??


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 23, 2016)

Simbo said:



			Right gents, Iv bought a fire stick, downloaded kodi, sitting here right now trying to watch the golf, I went through Phoenix to sky 4. It's only been on 15 mins and is already doing my nut in. The buffering is horrific and the picture quality is pretty bad aswell. 
Is 30meg broadband not fast enough for these things??
		
Click to expand...

I've found live TV very very patchy.  Best streams tend to be the likes of Fox which quickly buffers to HD, SKy and BT streams have been poor. Then again it's all free so not really complaining.      I use Kodi on my Galaxy Tab and set to auto stream via local cast to a chromecast on my TV.  It requires a little set-up to get it going but works well.  TV shows and movies have been great.  

For live streams I personally now use websites on my laptop and cast the tab with the stream to my chrome cast. It's the most reliable way I've found to do it so far. Avoid anything that requests a plugin and have an adblock to prevent malicious pop-ups.  Feel a little more comfortable in the fact I'm using a Mac OsX or Ubuntu on my machines as well.  Actually would recommend anyone with an older windows laptop that only used for browsing the internet to make an Ubunut install disk or USB pen and replace windows with it.


----------



## sam85 (Mar 23, 2016)

Has anyone used any of the ready made builds that you can download with all the add ons installed? I've tried a couple of different ones and haven't decided which one I prefer.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2016)

Simbo said:



			Right gents, Iv bought a fire stick, downloaded kodi, sitting here right now trying to watch the golf, I went through Phoenix to sky 4. It's only been on 15 mins and is already doing my nut in. The buffering is horrific and the picture quality is pretty bad aswell. 
Is 30meg broadband not fast enough for these things??
		
Click to expand...

Try NBC golf instead mate, lots of ad breaks but usually works much better than SS4.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Has anyone used any of the ready made builds that you can download with all the add ons installed? I've tried a couple of different ones and haven't decided which one I prefer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I use Wookie, it's very good.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 23, 2016)

Simbo said:



			Right gents, Iv bought a fire stick, downloaded kodi, sitting here right now trying to watch the golf, I went through Phoenix to sky 4. It's only been on 15 mins and is already doing my nut in. The buffering is horrific and the picture quality is pretty bad aswell. 
Is 30meg broadband not fast enough for these things??
		
Click to expand...

It's very little to do with your broadband speed, and all to do with the quality of the upload at the other end. Live TV always patchy, but you can get lucky with good streams. For example, Staael has a great stream for the Golf Channel in HD, and Robocop has HD for BT at the moment.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 23, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Has anyone used any of the ready made builds that you can download with all the add ons installed? I've tried a couple of different ones and haven't decided which one I prefer.
		
Click to expand...

I use Preloaders - paid an extra Â£50 for the box and they give lifetime maintenance to their build and send set up instructions. Monthly updates at click of a button, got to say they are fantastic.


----------



## sam85 (Mar 23, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Yes, I use Wookie, it's very good.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't tried wookie yet, I'll see what it's like.


----------



## sam85 (Mar 23, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I use Preloaders - paid an extra Â£50 for the box and they give lifetime maintenance to their build and send set up instructions. Monthly updates at click of a button, got to say they are fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the free ones I've tried are constantly updated and I've found all the builds I've used have very helpful Facebook pages for any problems I've encountered.


----------

